# Sawn-in-half lenses



## Iron Flatline (Jul 11, 2008)

Some sawn-in-half lenses, an article about the Technisches Museum in Berlin:

Thought you might get a kick out of this...

Blog Article here.


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 11, 2008)

oh dear god i didnt know lenses were nearly this complicated-looking hahah


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 11, 2008)

Love lenses like that, one of the best things about Nikon UK is their collection of lenses and cameras that have been cut. Also there was the F4 they had on an A0 board that had been taken apart and every little part was stuck to the board.

I have a pair of Swarovski EL Binoculars that have been cut, maybe I'll take a pic of them later


----------



## Steph (Jul 11, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, do you know what lenses they are?


----------



## Overread (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice!
Be interesting to see some of the dials turned on the lens so as to see the moving parts stick out of the plane.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 11, 2008)

first ones looks like the Leica Tri-Elmar


----------



## usayit (Jul 11, 2008)

yes it is... (focusing tab and you can barely read RI-ELMAR on the lens ring)

I get mine back today (hopefully)... took a bad fall (butter-fingers!) and focusing ring became extremely stiff.  Its complex enough that Leica, NJ refused to even look at it....


I like the photo of the 1930s bessa leaf-shutter mechanism..... just imagine the skill required to build such mechanical wonders.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, it's the second version of the first Tri-Elmar - the 28-35-50 - which is now out of production. It's in the 35 mm position. The only current Tri-Elmar is the 16-18-21.

Best,
Helen


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 11, 2008)

usayit said:


> Its complex enough that Leica, NJ refused to even look at it....



thats nothing, Leica UK have to send most binocular repairs to Germany


----------



## usayit (Jul 11, 2008)

Do they repair anything at Leica, UK?  I've heard a lot of stuff gets sent out.  Leica, NJ has been working on improving their service.  

In other news... My Tri-Elmar is back in full working condition and the focus is buttery smooth once again.   It took over 5 months to have it sent to Germany, reject their quote, and send it back.  It took the local repair shop 1 week and 1/2 Leica, Germany's quoted price to bring it back to life.  The repair guy smirked and said in his broken english "don't drop... rare, expensive, heavy lens".  I laughed and said you betcha!  He loved my Epson R-D1 that I brought along for a test.... spent about 15-20 mins explaining to him the wonderful digital tool we all know as the "Histogram".  (there's something "grandfatherish" about him.. heheh lol)

Looking at the picture above, I can see how just one off-part by a hair can cause a world of trouble...


----------

